# My ******* Shed Extension



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Thought some of you might get a kick out of this.

I wanted to put an extension on the shed as a place to house the tractor over the winter. Well, one thing led to another and I never got any further than the posts and a beam to hold them together. So with winter quickly approaching I threw a large piece of rubber over the peak of the roof and the posts. Knowing this would never stay put, I pulled the extension ladders off the wall, took them apart and used them for "rafters". I wasn't really sure if they would hold up to the weight of a significant snow so I didn't put the tractor under it. Turns out, it held up to the 15" of snow that was on it at one point. Hopefully I'll get it done right this year.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey, if it works, it works! ;?)


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Necessity is the mother of invention. :2thumb:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice. Love the creativity and doing what you have to do with what you have on hand to work with.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Nah, ******* would have used old truck frames... LOL

That's a tractor chalet...


----------

